# A little disapointed...



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

It's a bit of a drag that Look has abandoned the 81 series. I thought the classic geometry really rounded out the range of frames. Now it's all wishbones Bubba. Don't get me wrong, I'm hooked on the 585 and the 486, I just hope the get back to the classic geometry in the future.


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

Geist said:


> It's a bit of a drag that Look has abandoned the 81 series. I thought the classic geometry really rounded out the range of frames. Now it's all wishbones Bubba. Don't get me wrong, I'm hooked on the 585 and the 486, I just hope the get back to the classic geometry in the future.


i was suprised too, I was just about to order a 481, and now I will switch to 555 so my 585 is going to have some company in the future


----------

